# Production residential?



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Has anyone on the site been a hangar on production residential where you hang the same 4 to 6 models over and over again? I worked on 1 tract in California for like 18 months doing the very same, and sometimes go to different cities to find the same model. It was easy to get lots of footage this way knowing what move came next. Sometimes doing things different out of boredom seeking change.
We used 1/2 14's back then, so most went wall to wall, or with cutoffs big enough to use in other places. 2 guys worked the ceiling 100%, and then the big sheets 96" and over. We'd split apart and race to get it finished. Nail it off, and put on the bead and go home.
Just curious, because it seems most here are tapers. One here claimed how fast he could hang rock, and I almost fell out of bed laughing. I'm no taper, and will never claim to be. I know more than most, and will finish my own stuff, or a patch here and there, but watching me with a Bazooka is one funny show.

So, come out board hangars and let's hear from you?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Track homes. I've done a lot of identical units even with different builders. What I always liked was doing hotels and nursing homes. After a few units,,,, who needs to measure.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> One here claimed how fast he could hang rock, and I almost fell out of bed laughing.
> 
> So, come out board hangars and let's hear from you?


A D/C Friend of mine ! Helped me hang A 2080 sq ft straight 8 ranch this week [little cut-up] Not A speck. All 12 footers 

1st day we hung the ceilings 50 boards. 6 hours
2nd day we hung 73 boards . 8 hours
3rd day we hung 30 boards 4 hours 153 boards /18 hrs 


I was the cut man ... My buddy Is one of the best Iv'e seen on the router! I strung all the tape yesterday and today ,,but I'm still hurting from the hanging!!!  


BTW... I ****ed the count up..I had the house loaded with 158 ! :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We had to hang 2000 ft of 1/2" per man, per day to make wages. 153 4x12's = 7344 sq ft or about 15 hours. Keep in mind there may be additional difficulty that cant be seen, and this appears to be a custom.
Years ago I hung a 6700' house in one day of 11 hrs. Next day I couldn't move. I learned that lesson about it's not how much in one day, but rather in a month. I kept my days to 8 hrs after that.
At your age Moore you did well, and surely there's more than what one picture shows. We used to do monster houses with a flat lid at 22'. I had to stand on a horse and shove the 12 over my head to get it to my partner.

Also, we could never stock board stood up like that. I had to lie flat on the floor.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> We had to hang 2000 ft of 1/2" per man, per day to make wages. 153 4x12's = 7344 sq ft or about 15 hours. Keep in mind there may be additional difficulty that cant be seen, and this appears to be a custom.
> Years ago I hung a 6700' house in one day of 11 hrs. Next day I couldn't move. I learned that lesson about it's not how much in one day, but rather in a month. I kept my days to 8 hrs after that.
> At your age Moore you did well, and surely there's more than what one picture shows. We used to do monster houses with a flat lid at 22'. I had to stand on a horse and shove the 12 over my head to get it to my partner.
> 
> Also, we could never stock board stood up like that. I had to lie flat on the floor.


My next home Is a 300 boarder . 8' /9' ceilings with a 28' foyer ...I'll be subbing the hang on that one! :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> My next home Is a 300 boarder . 8' /9' ceilings with a 28' foyer ...I'll be subbing the hang on that one! :whistling2:


And using a rope for the mud bucket.

The board? use 2 small pcs of plywood with a Vicegrip C clamp and a rope.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

As far as model/tract/specks go.....There's good G/cs and bad G/cs . Some care ..Some don't. It's best That I leave It at that!

Since 40% of my work Is tract homes.



We need a chat room on DWT!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> And using a rope for the mud bucket.
> 
> The board? use 2 small pcs of plywood with a Vicegrip C clamp and a rope.


......That's just lazy!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> ......That's just lazy!!!!:whistling2:


Thank you!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Back when I used to hang all my own rock the best we ever did was two guys 124 sheets 4x12. That was a long day!!

After my hanger helper found his own guy, the two of them could regularly hang 108 sheeters in one day. Keep in mind this was after we did the same floor plan over and over. 

Now when I hang with my two boys, ages 15 and 16, I work shorter days and I'm quite pleased with 80 sheets a day. I'm even more pleased when I can get a good hanger to do it for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I was taught the same way Willy...When I started out.
2 Guys on the lid then split up on the walls . When one of us had a full board we would yell out FULL BOARD! 

I dropped out of school in 84 . I was 15 . The old man had me on the job the very next day. My first job was nailing off the fields ..double nailing. I think it was 87 or 88 when we switched to screws . Then we started using glue soon after the screws kicked in . 


On the additions and basement jobs Willy ..I hang them myself with my lift.
I do use a router on the windows and doors but still pre-cut my boxes. Old habits are hard too break...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Now when I hang with my two boys, ages 15 and 16, I work shorter days and I'm quite pleased with 80 sheets a day. :


That's good time! Two seasoned pros would have a hard time with putting up 80 boards in a day and do a neat job.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

What type of pricing are you guys doing the tract work compared to custom? Around here there are tract builders starting to build semi customs. Pricing must be dirt cheap.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

So many variables to consider when establishing in-place hours and in-place costs to complete any project. Hanging drywall is impacted by the weather (too hot - too cold ... too wet - too dry), by the quality of work in-place before you and the materials used, by attitudes of the hangers (good days and bad days), by the $/hr expectations that need to be satisfied weighed against $/sf market value perceptions, etc., etc., etc. (the subject worthy of another thread). A lot of these variables can be overcome by the pull of a seasoned mechanic's strong will and experience with working with different people under different conditions ... creative servant leadership.

The work is a dance that needs to be choreographed ... a concert of time, skills and efforts that needs to be orchestrated ... it is as much about art as it is about science.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Where have you been General? You were gone a good while.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

gazman said:


> Where have you been General? You were gone a good while.


There have been a few rough rows that needed hoeing gazman ... I've been working to find a better way to move things forward ... trying to find a way to break the "pimp-whore paradigm" our industry has become.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Field General said:


> There have been a few rough rows that needed hoeing gazman ... I've been working to find a better way to move things forward ... trying to find a way to break the "pimp-whore paradigm" our industry has become.


 mee toooo. i am trying to make a move here this summer. drywall is gone to ****. In my city theres only 2 new Homes being built. thers just no lots left. If i wanna keep doing new construction i will have to travel. right now restorations (flood fire comapnies are killing it. serv-pro and roto restorations are getting all the insurance jobs. i am getting in to this, epoxy flooring, and commercial exterior jobs. My goal is to put the knives down this summer and get the spray guns going. Right now i have enough work for 2 guys till september. I am throwing out some bids that are home runs . i got plenty of singles and doubles lined up. Time to start eating steak every once in a while instead of mac and cheese.


----------



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm just starting to do new construction. How long do you guys let the dehumidifier run after stocking the job before you start hanging? I have always done remodels, insurance, and painting. I have 3 new houses coming this summer.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

imaginethat said:


> I'm just starting to do new construction. How long do you guys let the dehumidifier run after stocking the job before you start hanging? I have always done remodels, insurance, and painting. I have 3 new houses coming this summer.


Don't shut It off till you turn In the Invoice .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> My next home Is a 300 boarder . 8' /9' ceilings with a 28' foyer ...I'll be subbing the hang on that one! :whistling2:


I didn't get that home. A D/C cut my labor price by $1,700 .

I'm a good dancer but the H/O kept stepping on my toes.


----------



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

Moore

I meant how long do I need to wait to hang after stocking.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

you can hang right away but its best to wait 3 days after its hung. Thats assuming you buy your drywall from a supplier who stures it inside.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

imaginethat said:


> Moore
> 
> I meant how long do I need to wait to hang after stocking.


Hang it as soon as they set it down. Drywall is dried in ovens and leaves the plant warm. If you've ever gotten semi loads they can be warm on a cold Winter day. It will start to absorb moisture from it's surrounding conditions, so the sooner it is hung the better.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> I didn't get that home. A D/C cut my labor price by $1,700 .
> 
> I'm a good dancer but the H/O kept stepping on my toes.


$1700/300shts=$5.67/sht ... Where did the D/C find that money to purchase the ticket for the dance?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Field General said:


> $1700/300shts=$5.67/sht ... Where did the D/C find that money to purchase the ticket for the dance?


My price hang&finish [labor] was around $8,500 .The same as I would have charged for the same house 10 years ago.. I would have paid the hangers $10-$11.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> My price hang&finish [labor] was around $8,500 .The same as I would have charged for the same house 10 years ago.. I would have paid the hangers $10-$11.


 Set up shop in Pa, I'll hang for you!:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

H#LL I'll even throw in a free day every two weeks to run the taper for ya!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> H#LL I'll even throw in a free day every two weeks to run the taper for ya!:yes:


That was not an easy home bro! But I can swing $8 -$10 for hang on most. I'll have 4 homes ready for rock by the end of next week. There yours!:whistling2: Bad thing is I've been sitting on my ass since last Tuesday...... I have 167 boards being loaded tomorrow . I had planned on subbing it out , but will half to hang It myself to make up for a lost week. Like I said ..My price ain't went up in 10 years . And It's still hard make ends meet sometimes. Granted I'm labor only!


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> My price hang&finish [labor] was around $8,500 .The same as I would have charged for the same house 10 years ago.. I would have paid the hangers $10-$11.


Interesting ... The "Prevailing Wage Warriors" are bidding $15 to hang, $15 to finish and paying $10 and $10 here in PA. Merit Shops are all over the place ... average payout $7.50 to $8.00 per board to hang or finish stand-ups ... still up against those paying $5.00 a sheet. The funny thing is that a lot of the commercial companies are moving toward company employed mechanics instead of independent labor-subs, and balancing crews with mechanics and helpers to reduce the cost of hanging and finishing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OK ....So now would one of you Mods please delete all my post from this thread!!! :lol:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> OK ....So now would one of you Mods please delete all my post from this thread!!! :lol:


Once you get caught in "the web", there is no escaping.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

You guys talk about per sheet, but what size sheet. I was always taught sq ft. I'd come help ya Moore but I'm picking up rock hoping to place some concrete.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> You guys talk about per sheet, but what size sheet. I was always taught sq ft. I'd come help ya Moore but I'm picking up rock hoping to place some concrete.


4X12s for me mostly .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> My price hang&finish [labor] was around $8,500 .The same as I would have charged for the same house 10 years ago.. .


Willy.... that at 300 4x12s would be around .58 labor . hang and finish .


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

i think its always 12s here for residential. Commercial is job by job but 10s is the safer bet. My next few houses (yet to be poured) i am doing all 54" 12 footers. Gotto love that. Its really win win about the same amount of scrap but HO/GC have to buy less sheets. I can cut out a couple hundred feet of seams off each job. Rockers dont mind either as its less cuts and 9ft ceilings are a bitch anyways.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Willy.... that at 300 4x12s would be around .58 labor . hang and finish .


So this is hang and tape. No board, scrape floors, or clean up? Not bad, but not getting rich either.

I'll stay away from immigration, because I just get mad that they could have done something, and didn't. We got 8 to 9 cents when I started, but that was plus benefits. This was hang only. Taper were paid by hour. Prices have stayed to low for too long. To give you some idea, union West coast wage was $15 when I started. We made wages easily cuz the shacks were simpler then too.

Here, we would provide labor, material, equipment, and cleanup. Tape, top, skim, and spray. Right at a buck plus.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> So this is hang and tape. No board, scrape floors, or clean up? Not bad, but not getting rich either.
> .


No materials ..yes. But It includes clean up All floors /windows /boxes shop vac on sand day, I do the clean up ! The hangers always scrap out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> We made wages easily cuz the shacks were simpler then too.
> 
> .


No can lights
No trays
No Cathedrals 
No high foyers
No twisty turn basement stairwells
No wrapped arches ....etc..... 


I cut my teeth on 24x40 FHA homes . Talk about simple!


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> You guys talk about per sheet, but what size sheet. I was always taught sq ft. I'd come help ya Moore but I'm picking up rock hoping to place some concrete.


We are definitely from the same place in time Mr. Willys. The square foot calculation left when the purveyors of pimp/whore project delivery pushed the peddle to the metal on "The Golden Rule" (he who has the gold, makes the rules) realizing that they could get 16ft board hung for the same price as 8ft board and still charge by the square foot. Perception is reality if you are the one driving the perception.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Here in the southwest it's all square footage. If it's per board I just do the math on a 48 sq foot board.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> Here in the southwest it's all square footage. If it's per board I just do the math on a 48 sq foot board.


Not if your using 54's on 9'


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

gordie said:


> Not if your using 54's on 9'


Right you are!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We get paid by sheet. 1 sheet = 48sq ft. Regardless of sheet length, it all gets converted. 8 footer = .66 or 2/3, 16 footer = 1.33 or1 1/3. Either way, add up the square footage, divide by 48, gives us our sheet count.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

fr8train said:


> We get paid by sheet. 1 sheet = 48sq ft. Regardless of sheet length, it all gets converted. 8 footer = .75 16 footer = 1 1/3


And we wonder why we're struggling in public schools?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> And we wonder why we're struggling in public schools?


Sorry, I was tired after a long day of, you know, WORKING! I'll edit it.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

fr8train said:


> We get paid by sheet. 1 sheet = 48sq ft. Regardless of sheet length, it all gets converted. 8 footer = .66 or 2/3, 16 footer = 1.33 or1 1/3. Either way, add up the square footage, divide by 48, gives us our sheet count.


My comment was more about the cart being in front of the horse. If a percentage per sheet must be used, and modified for each different size why not just use sq ft in the first place than a convoluted conversion.

Less chance for error, and if you had 48" for ceilings, and 54" for walls easier to keep track of conversions in my little mind.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm just a small sub again thank [email protected]#ing god and iv always gone by sq ft every bill I've made is in sq ft. 

plus we order the board for each wall 14's 12's 10's and 8's if a wall is under 7' split a 14' under 6' split a 12' under 4' stand up an 8' o i forgot abou9'ers we use'em all.:thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I have 2 jobs coming up at the same time so I cant hang it myself plus I really never hang at all just finish. Im going to sub out hanging at a family members house 75 sheets they want 12$ a sheet for 4 guys done in 1 day. Either way the other guy wants 25 cents a sqft and it would be done in 2 days probably. This is for a family member so idk what to charge its a 900 sqft apartment with 3500sqft of board. I was thinking 1 a sqft with everything since its close family. 12 footers go for 15$ here so material should be around 1300


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

|That was pretty bad English i must say lol. Its good spelling isn't required in boarding :blink:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Your the man Mr Willy can hardly wait tell u use some of that retirement time to vid some of your old school skills mang


----------



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a 65 pint dehumidifier. Should I get one more? What I was thinking was run the dehumidifier for 2 days before stocking. Then hang right a way. Do you guys wait any before finishing? Being a spec house I don't know if the builder will wait?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Basically what I was getting at was a sheet for us is a 4x12. In the end it's figured out and converted, etc etc. The reason we do it this way is because the job gets calculated by the drop sheet. It is broken up by what size sheet and how many. Little bit of math, and baddabing, you got your number.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

imaginethat said:


> Being a spec house I don't know if the builder will wait?


No he won't ! [just guessing ]

I doubt he gives a chit! [just guessing] 

But It sounds like you care! :thumbsup:


----------

